# Hey New Yorkers---anyone up for a playdate?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan is finally finished with his shots.The only one left is his rabies and he'll get that at 6 months.
I live in the Queens area and if anybody would like to meet up let me know.
Any takers???


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Dot and Duncan!

Lito and I live in Stamford, CT, which is about 45 min outside of the city. We would love to meet up for a big playdate, we don't know any other Havs in the area and Lito is such a social little guy.

I am a grad student and my schedule is pretty flexible this summer, so I would be interested to hear what days and times everyone is available.

Thanks for starting this thread Dot!

~Kristin and Lito


----------

